# OMG NO!



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 6, 2010)

Crispskittlez got banned...how could this happen ;.; XD

Seriously though, I wonder what happened to get him banned...


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien's banned too.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 6, 2010)

He was acting like an idiot.


----------



## Tally (Jun 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Fuzzy Alien's banned too.



Riot! Riot!


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

"How of luck for the mods that our citizens do not think"


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien is banned too 0.0 oh no...  They brought comedy to the boards XD


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 6, 2010)

its to easy to get banned


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 6, 2010)

Eh, some fags will show up and take their places eventually, just give it a few weeks or months.

Although I do find it a bit perplexing that you can get banned for being perverted on a furry forum.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 6, 2010)

oh noes D=


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> oh noes D=



Where have I heard this before?


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 6, 2010)

What made them banned?


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

Meadow said:


> What made them banned?



You do not know. You do not want to know.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 6, 2010)

Meadow said:


> What made them banned?


What made them banned is what they post on off topic and make mods ban them.


----------



## Ben (Jun 6, 2010)

Tobias Redford said:
			
		

> Fuzzy Alien is banned too 0.0 oh no... They brought comedy to the boards XD



Yeah, good luck arguing that.



Kellie Gator said:


> Eh, some fags will show up and take their places eventually, just give it a few weeks or months.
> 
> Although I do find it a bit perplexing that you can get banned for being perverted on a furry forum.



It's more or less that he insisted on making incredibly perverted topics when given a clear warning not to. His choice, really.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 6, 2010)

That was damn good fun last night.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 6, 2010)

I still don't get why they did it.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 6, 2010)

Aaaww I'm gonna miss them.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Dammit, I missed the drama. Did anyone screenshot it, or was it shit anyway?

I'd be kind of sad if it was a permanent ban, but it was probably deserved. Good choice Nylak.


----------



## Wreth (Jun 6, 2010)

I doubt it's a permaban. If it is the new mods are too harsh.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 6, 2010)

So, there were two users banned...
I know one was named "CrispSkittlez" or something...
One of them was named "Fugly Alien" or something... I remember him because he made lots of posts about penises.

Anyways, they'll be back.  What happened was that they just made a bunch of spam threads about dicks in "Off-Topic" section.  They'll probably be back and posting within a month.


----------



## Willow (Jun 6, 2010)

They're only temporarily banned and they're banned for making what the mods called "NC-17" topics


----------



## Ratte (Jun 6, 2010)

The shitstorm of stupid, NC-17 topics does that to a person.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 6, 2010)

Ratte said:


> The shitstorm of stupid, NC-17 topics does that to a person.


Yeah, I was getting annoyed with Fugly-Alien's topics too.  It was already bad enough that about a week before, he was posting polls about circumcision and erections, but yeah, he crossed the line yesterday.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> Yeah, I was getting annoyed with Fugly-Alien's topics too.  It was already bad enough that about a week before, he was posting polls about circumcision and erections, but yeah, he crossed the line yesterday.



Yeah, just a little.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Fuzzy Alien is banned too 0.0 oh no...  They brought comedy to the boards XD



Go away.


Just... Go.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 6, 2010)

And nothing of value was lost.

Really.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 6, 2010)

So THATS why half the treads in the off-topic section were locked last night!

I was wondering what had happened.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 6, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> And nothing of value was lost.
> 
> Really.


You're right.  Something was gained, though.  I can now call Fuzzy Alien "Fugly Alien" for teh lolz.
And, no more threads about dicks!  Yay!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 6, 2010)

It is not important enough to make a thread about somebody that got banned.

If they got banned, they can't get back unless it's temporary.

If they shit things up and make TONS of spam threads, they will be banned.



Get on with it. Nobody needs people like that.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> You're right.  Something was gained, though.  I can now call Fuzzy Alien "Fugly Alien" for teh lolz.



And before you couldn't why exactly?


----------



## Enwon (Jun 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> And before you couldn't why exactly?


I don't know.  Good point.  When he comes back, I'll welcome him by calling him "fugly alien".  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> And before you couldn't why exactly?



Surprise secks. N106 is afraid of it.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 6, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Surprise secks. N106 is afraid of it.


Yeah... I doubt anyone would want to get anally raped by Fugly Alien.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 6, 2010)

Hell, I'm a fox and I wouldn't want to get anally raped by Fuzzy.  I'd like to at least get to know him first, maybe take him out to the cinema, cafes, Furcons, ect...

In case you wern't getting it, that was sarcasm.  Apart from the first sentence, that was realcasm.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Hell, I'm a fox and I wouldn't want to get anally raped by Fuzzy.  I'd like to at least get to know him first, maybe take him out to the cinema, cafes, Furcons, ect...
> 
> In case you wern't getting it, that was sarcasm.  Apart from the first sentence, that was realcasm.


I don't think anyone wants to be raped....that's why it's....rape.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Hell, I'm a fox and I wouldn't want to get anally raped by Fuzzy.  I'd like to at least get to know him first, maybe take him out to the cinema, cafes, Furcons, ect...
> 
> In case you wern't getting it, that was sarcasm.  Apart from the first sentence, that was realcasm.


sarcasm... realcasm... orgasm... what's the difference?  In the end, it's the same Fugly Alien raping you.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> Yeah... I doubt anyone would want to get anally raped by Fugly Alien.



That one dude that flew to his house from across the country for "dinner" would.


----------



## Willow (Jun 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I don't think anyone wants to be raped....that's why it's....rape.


It's not rape if you want it


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> sarcasm... realcasm... orgasm... what's the difference?  In the end, it's the same Fugly Alien raping you.



You're pretty smart for mexican food.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 6, 2010)

Fuzzy's "Guess How Many Fingers I Can Fit Into My Butthole" topic kinda put him over the top.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> When he comes back,



Please, no.



AleutheWolf said:


> I don't think anyone wants to be raped....that's why it's....rape.



Yeah, tell it to furfaggots, good luck :V


----------



## Enwon (Jun 6, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> That one dude that flew to his house from across the country for "dinner" would.


Okay, anybody who is not miserably desperate wouldn't want to get ass-raped by Fugly Alien.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's not rape if you want it


exactly.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Fuzzy's "Guess How Many Fingers I Can Fit Into My Butthole" topic kinda put him over the top.



I still think he could fit two fists in there.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 6, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> That one dude that flew to his house from across the country for "dinner" would.


I have zero desire to have sex with him.

Keep your personal fantasies to yourself.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I have zero desire to have sex with him.
> 
> Keep your personal fantasies to yourself.



I do hope you two hung out for a week instead of for just one dinner.

Also gator dicks that is all.  :3


----------



## Tycho (Jun 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Fuzzy's "Guess How Many Fingers I Can Fit Into My Butthole" topic kinda put him over the top.



Wait, he ACTUALLY MADE this topic?

Oh dear god.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> exactly.



If you only heard how many people here "like rape". And I don't mean witnessing it :V


----------



## Willow (Jun 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Wait, he ACTUALLY MADE this topic?
> 
> Oh dear god.


Yes..yes he did :|


----------



## Enwon (Jun 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Fuzzy's "Guess How Many Fingers I Can Fit Into My Butthole" topic kinda put him over the top.


Fugly Alien's topics were just groan-worthy.  It was bad enough a week ago when he made the topic "Innocent Poll" which was a thread about whether or not you were circumcised.  But now, he was just way over the line.
He'll be back, unfortunately.  The question isn't "if" the world is going to be anally raped by Fugly Alien, but when...


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yes..yes he did :|



There isn't a picture of a man crying that would express my sorrow at the moment.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> If you only heard how many people here "like rape". And I don't mean witnessing it :V


then it's not rape. It's surprise sex


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Fuzzy's "Guess How Many Fingers I Can Fit Into My Butthole" topic kinda put him over the top.



And what was the answer?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> then it's not rape. It's surprise sex



I'm aware of it, but they still specifically mention "rape" :V


----------



## Enwon (Jun 6, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> And what was the answer?


Goatse

...


Okay, that was bad.  I'm sorry for the emotional scarring I've caused.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG, my thread is on 3 pages now.  I feel so...happy, and content with myself.

Yea, it the first ever time one of my threads has gone 3 pages XD


----------



## Luca (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG SOMEONE I LIKED GOT BANNED! BAAAAAAAAAAAWWW!


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> Goatse
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Blueberry pie is far worse.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 6, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> And what was the answer?


Fuzzy voted 5 fingers.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Blueberry pie is far worse.



Blue waffle?


----------



## Enwon (Jun 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Fuzzy voted 5 fingers.


Post-goatse or pre-goatse?


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> Post-goatse or pre-goatse?


No idea. Probably both.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 6, 2010)

whats Goatse?


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Fuzzy voted 5 fingers.



Owww. I hope he cut his fingernails first.


No actually, I don't 8)



Tomias_Redford said:


> whats Goatse?



hahahahahha. I'm a terrible person for taking delight in the knowledge you're about to be scarred for life.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> whats Goatse?



Run... RUN!


----------



## Willow (Jun 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> whats Goatse?


Hell


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> whats Goatse?


google


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> hahahahahha. I'm a terrible person for taking delight in the knowledge you're about to be scarred for life.



Meh, probably just pretending, so people can go all "OLOLOLOL I SCARD UR BRAIN". Not seen, but you can't have not heard about goatse.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh god...OH GOD!

*rubs bleach on eyes*

GET IT AWAY GET IT AWAAAY


----------



## Enwon (Jun 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Oh god...OH GOD!
> 
> *rubs bleach on eyes*
> 
> GET IT AWAY GET IT AWAAAY


*starts laughing*


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Oh god...OH GOD!
> 
> *rubs bleach on eyes*
> 
> GET IT AWAY GET IT AWAAAY


Sorry... Some things can only be described by seeing it yourself.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 6, 2010)

Taren...there is only one way you can make this up to me...

I think you know how...


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Taren...there is only one way you can make this up to me...
> 
> I think you know how...


(; You know my screennames.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> (; You know my screennames.



Do I?

XD


----------



## Nylak (Jun 6, 2010)

*Guys, they got themselves banned on purpose.* It was deliberate. No, it is not easy to get banned on this forum.

Just wanted to make that clear for all of y'all who are "mourning" them; they wanted to leave, and wanted to get banned rather than just vanish.

Also, they're pains in the ass and just leaving would be just too freaking easy.


----------



## Bando (Jun 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *Guys, they got themselves banned on purpose.*  It was deliberate.  No, it is not easy to get banned on this forum.
> 
> Just wanted to make that clear for all of y'all who are "mourning" them; they wanted to leave, and wanted to get banned rather than just vanish.



That's pretty odd. Oh well, the world keeps spinning.

Hey, less sex stickies now!


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> Goatse
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Don't feel bad. In a furry forum, anal stretching is always relevant.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *Guys, they got themselves banned on purpose.* It was deliberate. No, it is not easy to get banned on this forum.
> 
> Just wanted to make that clear for all of y'all who are "mourning" them; they wanted to leave, and wanted to get banned rather than just vanish.
> 
> Also, they're pains in the ass and just leaving would be just too freaking easy.



Thanks for clearing that up Nylak.  I was actually wondering that case...


----------



## Nylak (Jun 6, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> That's pretty odd.


 
Not really; it happens more than you'd think.  A bunch of drama regarding other FAF members goes down, people get butthurt, and decide to say "fuck y'all" and leave in "a blaze of glory."

Basic drama-inciting attention whore stuff.  Happens a lot with furries.


----------



## Bando (Jun 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Not really; it happens more than you'd think.  A bunch of drama regarding other FAF members goes down, people get butthurt, and decide to say "fuck y'all" and leave in "a blaze of glory."
> 
> Basic drama-inciting attention whore stuff.  Happens a lot with furries.



Oh, I wasn't around so I was thinking that they decided to get banned for the hell of it.


----------



## Willow (Jun 6, 2010)

I knew they were trying to get banned on purpose, or at least, I knew Fuzzy was


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

My profile picture.

Comes in handy for days such as this.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 6, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Oh, I wasn't around so I was thinking that they decided to get banned for the hell of it.


 No, there's a backstory.  But it's not my place to tell it.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No, there's a backstory.  But it's not my place to tell it.



If he tells you he will have to kill you.  With his Super Secret Otter Spy skills...


----------



## Tycho (Jun 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I knew they were trying to get banned on purpose, or at least, I knew Fuzzy was



CrispSkittlez' desire to be banned was painfully obvious.  There were times when I wondered whether Fuzzy was going for a ban or was simply a seriously disturbed individual.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *Guys, they got themselves banned on purpose.* It was deliberate. No, it is not easy to get banned on this forum.
> 
> Just wanted to make that clear for all of y'all who are "mourning" them; they wanted to leave, and wanted to get banned rather than just vanish.
> 
> Also, they're pains in the ass and just leaving would be just too freaking easy.



They suck.

They could have been awesome like Mael and get banned for posting Tubgirl.  XD

Now that was awesome.



Tycho said:


> CrispSkittlez' desire to be banned was painfully obvious.  There were times when I wondered whether Fuzzy was going for a ban or was simply a seriously disturbed individual.



This is what I think happened.


----------



## Bando (Jun 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No, there's a backstory.  But it's not my place to tell it.



I don't really care to know, they got banned, that's the end of it.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 6, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> They suck.
> 
> They could have been awesome like Mael and get banned for posting Tubgirl.  XD
> 
> Now that was awesome.



I seen tubgirl..it's anything but awesome...trust me...just..no...


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Don't feel bad. In a furry forum, anal stretching is always relevant.



Oh god, anal vore.



Shark_the_raptor said:


> They suck.
> 
> They could have been awesome like Mael and get banned for posting Tubgirl.  XD
> 
> Now that was awesome.



They were lame furfags as posters, I expected nothing more :V


----------



## Willow (Jun 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> CrispSkittlez' desire to be banned was painfully obvious.  There were times when I wondered whether Fuzzy was going for a ban or was simply a seriously disturbed individual.


I think last night he was going for a ban


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No, there's a backstory.  But it's not my place to tell it.



Oh go on, I want to know


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Oh god, anal vore.
> 
> 
> 
> They were lame furfags as posters, I expected nothing more :V



What has anal vore got to do with anything? XD


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> If he tells you he will have to kill you.  With his Super Secret Otter Spy skills...


Nylak is a woman.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> What has anal vore got to do with anything? XD



Unbelievably stretched anuses.



Jashwa said:


> Nylak is a woman.



Nylak is a monster :V


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> If *she* tells you *she* will have to kill you.  With *her* Super Secret Otter Spy skills...



fix'd


Anywho guys, I'm off to watch The Hurt Locker on the net, anyone wanan join me, here's the link.

http://loombo.com/eio4g8y016t1/The_Hurt_Locker_%282009%29_DVDR_DivX.avi.html


----------



## Nylak (Jun 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Nylak is a monster :V


 Am not.  *gnashes teeth*  D:<


----------



## Aleu (Jun 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I'm aware of it, but they still specifically mention "rape" :V


that doesn't make them right. It makes them stupid


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> that doesn't make them right. It makes them stupid



*facepalm*

That was my point from the beggining. They're stupid, you were wasting your time even trying to enlighten them.



Nylak said:


> Am not.  **kills a puppy**  D:<



Yeah, right :V


----------



## Aleu (Jun 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> That was my point from the beggining. They're stupid, you were wasting your time even trying to enlighten them.


I'm on a furry forum wasting time already....so why the fuck not?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Nylak is a monster :V


That, too. 


Nylak said:


> Am not.  *gnashes teeth*  D:<


Reported, roleplaying.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'm on a furry forum wasting time already....so why the fuck not?



There's "I'm bored" wasting time, and there's "completely lacks sense" wasting time :V



Jashwa said:


> Reported, roleplaying.



Not to mention a short spam post.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 6, 2010)

SPAM


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> SPAM


This is mean. You are taunting us. :c


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> SPAM


 
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM, SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM, LOVELY SPAM! WONDERFUL SPAM! LOVELY SPAM! WONDERFUL SPAM!

*USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST*
Reason: Don't spam up the boards, spammerfag.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> There's "I'm bored" wasting time, and there's "completely lacks sense" wasting time :V



but...I AM bored. And I can't go outside because it's storming like hell.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> but...I AM bored. And I can't go outside because it's storming like hell.



But storms are the best. As long as you don't go into an open field... Then again, you wouldn't be bored anymore :V


----------



## Nylak (Jun 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This is mean. You are taunting us. :c


 You know it's not very effective reporting me when I'm the only one on to respond to reports.  :3

...*roleplays!*


----------



## Aleu (Jun 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> But storms are the best. As long as you don't go into an open field... Then again, you wouldn't be bored anymore :V


I'd be stiff as one -rimshot-


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> You know it's not very effective reporting me when I'm the only one on to respond to reports.  :3
> 
> ...*roleplays!*



We will take it to 'Neer himself! You're not setting a good example for us :V



AleutheWolf said:


> I'd be stiff as one -rimshot-



Stiff as one what?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> SPAM



Guffah.  I likes spam.  Between two bread slices.  M-m-m.  Them's good eatin'.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> You know it's not very effective reporting me when I'm the only one on to respond to reports.  :3
> 
> ...*roleplays!*


That's precisely why I did it. :3


----------



## Aleu (Jun 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Stiff as one what?


stiff as a board...pun...


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> stiff as a board...pun...



I got it after I read your posts some 3 or 4 times >.<


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I got it after I read your posts some 3 or 4 times >.<



Sky

The Pun

Your Head

(ilu Szopaw)


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 6, 2010)

Drama on a fur board? No surprise here. *shakes head sadly*


----------



## Oovie (Jun 6, 2010)

Is this furry e-drama? I sense a former, sinister piece of myself clawing to get to the keyboard at the smell of it's delicious aroma. Hes saying, "Do something, _do something_! :grin: Feed me your despair and disarray! Marvelous! :grin::grin::grin:"

You can't catch me troll thoughts! I'll keep running from you!


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Drama on a fur board? No surprise here. *shakes head sadly*


Meh. Only difference for me is there's two users whom I respect less.

For shame, Willis.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *Guys, they got themselves banned on purpose.* It was deliberate. No, it is not easy to get banned on this forum.
> 
> Just wanted to make that clear for all of y'all who are "mourning" them; they wanted to leave, and wanted to get banned rather than just vanish.
> 
> Also, they're pains in the ass and just leaving would be just too freaking easy.



It's so sad how fast they resort to violence and spam the forums.

People can change, but they decided to spam the cannon.
They probably wanted people to remember them.

If they just vanished nobody would make a thread "Fuzzy Alien is not online anymore, weird."


It seems as there is a thread lock, a thread delete and a thread wipe, a tool that was used exactly for their threads. I did not see any more those threads since I took the picture and made an unapproved rave thread about it.


They might have developed grudges or jealousy for people or they didn't like how people treated them - in common speech 'Just got trolled/butthurt'.

I don't like how people treat me either, but I usually don't resort to spam fighting. Well I usually do, but anyway.

Also, what was in their threads anyway? About seven threads were inapporiate and three had NV17 content or something. Goatse huh? I did not watch it, and my friend didn't watch it, but I can imagine people getting it on by streching an ass.

I know that infraction points are recieved for spammers. Other infractions are based on straight order of incidents.
People that spam a lot, will get infract a lot. And due it being in such a short time - auto ban.

Also, did they get perm or temp ban?


Also it seems there is too much spam going on after Nylak entered and explained things up properly.

What happened?!


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 6, 2010)

So I guess it's official that Fuzzy and Crispy went an hero. lol


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jun 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *roleplays!*



Wanna yiff, Nylak?


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 6, 2010)

Why do these 2 useless fucks get 5 pages of replies?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 6, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Why do these 2 useless fucks get 5 pages of replies?


Have you seen how stupid OP/half the forum is nowadays?


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jun 6, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Why do these 2 useless fucks get 5 pages of replies?



I think me and LB got like 5 pages when we got permabanned.

That said, I want Lotsofnothing back 8C


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 6, 2010)

Exunod said:


> I think me and LB got like 5 pages when we got permabanned.
> 
> That said, I want Lotsofnothing back 8C


Lol@permabanned and you're both still here.


Also, [this]


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 6, 2010)

According to FuzzyTesticles, his ban is for a week.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jun 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Lol@permabanned and you're both still here.
> 
> 
> Also, [this]



Date the ban will be lifted: Never


----------



## Thatch (Jun 6, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Why do these 2 useless fucks get 5 pages of replies?



At least the previous page was us dicking around with Nylak. That's cool.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 6, 2010)

Exunod said:


> I think me and LB got like 5 pages when we got permabanned.
> 
> That said, I want Lotsofnothing back 8C



"and nothing of value was lost"


yeah i still remember that you shits

fuck off


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jun 6, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> "and nothing of value was lost"
> 
> 
> yeah i still remember that you shits
> ...



Only like 3 people said that

And they were the people I constantly harassed. I don't blame them for getting all excited that the MEAN OL SNAKE TROLL was banned.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 6, 2010)

Exunod said:


> I think me and LB got like 5 pages when we got permabanned.



Do tell, for us lowly newfags. :3

But then that'd keep this topic's reply count up, not to mention derail... Ah, who am I kidding, this is FAF.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 6, 2010)

I want a link to that thread.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 6, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Dammit, I missed the drama. Did anyone screenshot it, or was it shit anyway?
> 
> I'd be kind of sad if it was a permanent ban, but it was probably deserved. Good choice Nylak.



Wait what the hell is going on here


----------

